# 2001 Lexus IS300 - Kenwood install; alt whine w/ RCA's



## BobbyD1120 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello 

I recently installed a Kenwood DD BT HU in my 2001 IS300 using a TYTO-01. The HU only has pre outs for front and subs; so I used a set of "Raptor ISRCAY-2 Y RCA adapter's" to split the front and rear RCA's from the TYTO-01 to the front output on the HU. 










However I get a bad alternator whine w/ these hooked up. So right now I just have the front's from the TYTO-01 hooked up to the front out on the HU. 

Is there a better way to hook up the TYTO-01 as I only have the single set of RCA output on the HU? Do I just need to get a better quality shielded RCA Y? If this is the case can you please recommend a set? I prefer to stay w/ Metra supplies


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

the sub out should be switchable to rear


----------



## BobbyD1120 (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks, I finally figured out the sub out was switchable to 4 channel. However I still have a slight alt whine. I have the TYTO-01 grounded to the factory harness. Should I ground differently to a chassis bracket? I'm not sure what else to do w/ the exception of putting in 2 ground loop isolators from the TYTO-01 to the radio out's. 

But Id prefer to stay away from these and find out why I'm getting the whine to begin with. Its related to the RCA's on the TYTO-01 as it goes away when they are disconnected.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How high do you have the gain in the TYTO turn up? Does the whine increase or decrease with the gain?


----------



## BobbyD1120 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have not adjusted to gain on the TYTO-01 at all. Just left it as it was out of the box as I never considered messing with it. 

Also, it appears to be most prominent when Im using the "rear" RCA's from the TYTO. When only the fronts are hooked up it does not appear to be there. But as soon as I hook up the rear's using a RCA splitter to the front outs or directly to the rear outs its there.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Every TYTO our shop has put in has had noise in one form or another.

We've tried just about everything, but it seems that simple RCA noise filters are the most effective.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I would try grounding the receiver and TYTO to the same point as your amp grounds as a test, and see if that fixes the problem. But the post above this one doesn't sound encouraging...


----------



## BobbyD1120 (Mar 26, 2010)

> Every TYTO our shop has put in has had noise in one form or another.
> 
> We've tried just about everything, but it seems that simple RCA noise filters are the most effective.


Thanks! At least now I know it's not something Im doing wrong. For the GLI which should I get. Metra has many different models? Im not sure which I need, do the watt's of the GLI matter? What do I need to look for in a GLI to make sure it'll work for my needs? 

AGL610
Axxess AGL610 Ground Loop Isolator/Noise Filter

IBGLI
The Install Bay IBGLI - Noise Filters - Sonic Electronix

GL15
Amazon.com: Raptor GL15 Ground Loop Isolator: Electronics

AGL100
Amazon.com: Metra AGL100 100 Watt Ground Loop Isolator: Electronics

AGL50
Axxess AGL50 Line Level / Noise Control Big 5 Electronics, Inc.


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

i have used tons of generic GLIs off of ebay zero issues at all, i cant say i havent had similar problems to what you are going through on numerous cars with OEM amps

GROUND LOOP ISOLATOR NOISE SUPPRESSOR HUM KILLER 201 - eBay (item 110425733664 end time Sep-12-10 13:44:14 PDT)


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

tophatjimmy said:


> Every TYTO our shop has put in has had noise in one form or another.
> 
> We've tried just about everything, but it seems that simple RCA noise filters are the most effective.


Agreed. I typically suggest a bypass vs the TYTO modules for that reason, they seem to be more trouble than they are worth and typically the new HU's processing exceeds the limitations of the factory amp.


----------

